

What Business Is Square In Exactly? - zt
http://blog.zactownsend.com/what-business-is-square-in-exactly/

======
hermanmerman
Hey Zac, I think you are spot on (except maybe the bullish part). Credit card
processing was likely just a foot in the door, but allowed them to build
relationships with a ton of (very) small businesses. As a technology company,
I trust them more than banks to take advantage of these relationships (and the
data that comes with it). At the end of the day, the banks are here to offer
loans to their customers, and a loan is as good as the risk assessment of the
borrower's situation, which leads to the associated interest rate. Who is in a
better position to calculate that, other than the company who has a clear view
of the cash that goes in the business every day? That's Square right there.

